# US Cutter MH 721 24" Vinyl Cutter Plotter?



## spankthafunk

US Cutter Mh721 24" Vinyl Cutter Plotter

Found one that is being sold for $175. Is it any good?


----------



## theflowerboxx

Let's put it this way, if you don't buy it let me know where you found it and I'll buy it in a heartbeat. Granted it is in working condition.

I own 2 of them and they just keep going and going, kinda like the energizer bunny.


----------



## spankthafunk

that good huh? 

Is that a pretty good price too? 

And what software will work with it?

Oh, and would you say it's good for a business, or just a hobby type machine? I don't know much about plotters, sorry. But I really want one to experiment with.


----------



## Masterkoin

New they are about $350. You can catch one on Ebay for about $280.


----------



## theflowerboxx

I use mine about 6-8 hrs per day 6 days a week constantly (It's cutting now). I use Flexi and use the Roland PNC-1000 driver, oh btw it can contour cut with flexi pro too.  not bad for a sub $200 machine.

I know it will work with Flexi, signblazer, sign cut, and artcut. I'm sure it will work with more cutting software but those are the ones I have heard it works with.


----------



## spankthafunk

it can contour cut? I thought only the laserpoint (if that's the name) can do that. These don't have optical eyes do they?


----------



## spankthafunk

Also, what are you currently making with them? signs, decals? I am a screen printer and have been wanting to get one because they intrigue me, but not sure if or how I will be able to market these services.


----------



## Masterkoin

Might want to use vinyl for prototypes or even low numbers that aren't worth setting up a screen for. Here is one David did the other day with vinyl.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t56628.html


----------



## theflowerboxx

spankthafunk said:


> it can contour cut? I thought only the laserpoint (if that's the name) can do that. These don't have optical eyes do they?


 Nope it don't have an optical eye, but you don't always need an eye to contour cut. Actually any cutter on the market can contour cut it just takes a little longer to do with cutters that don't have an eye. But if you only do a few contours a week or month then I don't see a reason to spend all your $$$$ on one that has an eye.
The Refine in Flexi Pro can contour cut in about 15 seconds, that's probably faster then one with an eye because they have to read the reg marks.

As for what I use my for, well let's see I make t-shirts of course,  but I also make signs, banners, magnets, cornhole decals, barn star decals, glass block decals, mirror decals, stencils for painting, every type of craft stencil my wife can think up for me, we own a flowershop/craft store, hence my name.  As you can see they are used for just about anything you can think up.


----------



## spankthafunk

True. I just don't know if I would be able to sell them. I'm on a limited budget and I'm trying to save up money for a conveyor dryer for my screen printing. I'm interested in vinyl and think that it could either focus all my concentration into learning it, to where I'm not making money doing either, or it could make me some extra easier (?) money for my screen printing heater. Decisions DECISIONS! \


----------



## spankthafunk

It would be nice to be able to do one-offs and small orders though, to make some quicker cash. Will this machine be able to produce quality comprable to screen printing? I know vinyl and ink are different animals, but it might be a nice little investment.


----------



## theflowerboxx

That all depends on the vinyl you use, not the cutter itself. Order you some Siser Easyweed, it to me looks and feels very very very close to screenprinting. It virtually has no hand to it, of course that's one layer, when you start layering it then it will get thick. Trust me, for $175.00 you'll make your $$$$$ back within a month and that's with nobody knowing you have it. Just wait until word gets out you have a cutter, lol lol lol you'll have all kinds of people wanting you to do things.


----------



## spankthafunk

How do you charge for certain jobs? Do you charge by the size of the piece? Can you give an example price structure? With screen printing, you have t-shirts, screen setup charges, multiple color charges, labor, etc. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## DTFuqua

This is the only "price guide" I have available (can't find half the stuff on this thing) but you'll have to kinda make price adjustments for the business climate in your area.


----------



## theflowerboxx

It depends on what you're doing. Like banners I charge $5.00 sq ft. Some people on here say they get $10.00 sq ft. Car magnets I get $75.00 for set of 2 12"x24" and they cost around $8.00. So you see the profit can be huge. Decals I charge $1.00 per inch for single color and 25 cents for each additional color with $5.00 minimum. Then there's artwork fee if it's something I have to design or recreate. If it's something I already have in stock or drew up then there is no artwork charge. I also give discounts for multiple orders and my regular customers. Coroplast signs I charge $16.00 for one sided and $20.00 for 2 sides, they cost around $1.50 with stakes. So it only takes a couple jobs and your cutter is paid for.

I am doing 12 t-shirts (cutting them now) that I charged $18.00 each for. I'll have around $4.00 in the materials, so right there would of paid for the cutter.

Well cutter quit cutting, time to weed 'em out. Believe me, for $175.00 you'll get more then that out of just the enterainment of it.


----------



## spankthafunk

Well sounds like a good investment. Thanks for all of the information. He's not picking up his phone so he may have sold it already. Hopefully I'll hear back though. If not, I've always got the chance to buy that Lynx, though it seems like this would be better and is newer.


----------



## hextex

The things David are telling you, are complete facts. David and I have the exact same setup, and I must say for the money(or for any other money)....you cannot beat these machines. There are several threads here asking about this machine, you can do a search and read even more of our Refine homer-ism. For some reason you see a lot of Refines floating around on Craigslist more then any other brand. I think the reason is, is because people want to just "try it out". They find the Refine's cost probably the least, they run and purchase one...use it a couple of times without really knowing how to work the software and vinyl, and they either get discurraged or find it's not for them. Just like anything else there is a learning curve. Everytime I cut something and apply it to something, you learn a new little trick or method.


----------



## spankthafunk

ugh he took the post down, so I guess it's sold. First losing the house, now this!

I'm Feng Shuing my cubicle in hopes of some better luck and fortune. . .


----------



## hextex

Sorry to hear that. It sounded like a good deal. Better luck to you.


----------



## spankthafunk

I put a bunch of purple post it notes in my wealth and prosperity gua, and a mirror to view my entrance in my cubicle, hopefully this'll help!


----------



## kenimes

spankthafunk said:


> I put a bunch of purple post it notes in my wealth and prosperity gua, and a mirror to view my entrance in my cubicle, hopefully this'll help!


 
$175 was definately a good deal if the unit was still in good shape. You could probably land one through an eBay auction for just a little more than that, and it will be a new unit with warranty.

Purple post it notes? Will that work for lowering gas prices as well?


----------



## spankthafunk

I'm hoping so!


----------



## hextex

Never understood how Feng Shui would work. Being a poor farm boy, I'll probably never understand.


----------



## spankthafunk

haha. I'm learning it, for it's my last resort before I go completely crazy and pull all of my hair out.

Basically, you have a map that's a 3X3 grid, and each part of the grid deals with a different piece of your life (wealth, family, creativity, etc). If you put wealthy items (money, statues, etc) or things that are purple in your wealth section, it's supposed to enrich that part of your life, same as all the others.

There's also things in there about directing the flow of energy throughout your room, house, office. Like using mirrors, or not putting items over your waste basket.


----------



## spankthafunk

it's ironic you say that though, because Feng Shui developed in China to help people place Farms, Graves, and their homes properly in corrolation to the Earth more than 4,000 years ago.


----------



## Jamey

theflowerboxx said:


> It depends on what you're doing. Like banners I charge $5.00 sq ft. Some people on here say they get $10.00 sq ft. Car magnets I get $75.00 for set of 2 12"x24" and they cost around $8.00. So you see the profit can be huge. Decals I charge $1.00 per inch for single color and 25 cents for each additional color with $5.00 minimum. Then there's artwork fee if it's something I have to design or recreate. If it's something I already have in stock or drew up then there is no artwork charge. I also give discounts for multiple orders and my regular customers. Coroplast signs I charge $16.00 for one sided and $20.00 for 2 sides, they cost around $1.50 with stakes. So it only takes a couple jobs and your cutter is paid for.
> 
> I am doing 12 t-shirts (cutting them now) that I charged $18.00 each for. I'll have around $4.00 in the materials, so right there would of paid for the cutter.
> 
> Well cutter quit cutting, time to weed 'em out. Believe me, for $175.00 you'll get more then that out of just the enterainment of it.


Amen!!!!!!!


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

Certainly didnt help GM.


----------



## ambitious

I just bought mines for $213 with free shipping!! Damn it, my wife is going to kick my butt. lol

I bought a laserpoint 2 weeks ago, now i have this MH721 and a Seikitech. That's 3 cutters total under $600 bucks!! No more Roland or Graphtec for me. lol

Well many of you might ask why do i have so many cutters????

Besides the fact that i got them at a good price, my buisness has been picking up as well.

Soooooooo.. 3 cutters and still cheaper than a roland or graphtec. Goodluck to all!!


----------



## flirx

US Cutter Mh721 24" Vinyl Cutter Plotter where can i find it for 350$ as NEW ?

or is there any other model anyone could sugest?
im in Denmark so something i can get shipped ofcourse if its not in europe!


----------



## Jamey

I have a MH-721 and got mine off eBay also. Not bad if you keep it under 4 feet.


----------



## ambitious

Jamey said:


> I have a MH-721 and got mine off eBay also. Not bad if you keep it under 4 feet.


What do you mean if you keep it under 4 feet?


----------



## Jamey

My vinyl shifts often on longer pieces. My rollers are set right and vinyl is square. 

If you cut something longer,,,uncheck easyweed in signblazer.


----------



## Masterkoin

Seems to be a random thing on how well they track for different people. I think USCutter says they should track about 8'. Alot of times the vinyl and how freely its setup to feed can effect its performance, but I think some cutters just track better than others too.


----------



## ambitious

I will have to try that, the longest i ever cut with the mh721 was about 48" for some drift cars. Now ya got me thinking. Hmmmmmm... Im going to put this cutter to the test.


----------



## station22designs

Would yo all still recommend the US Cutter?


----------



## ddunn

is there anyway that this can cut heat transfers?
please send me a private message.
thanks


----------



## pukingdeserthobo

ddunn said:


> is there anyway that this can cut heat transfers?
> please send me a private message.
> thanks


i dont see why it shouldn't.


----------



## Neuromax

I think I may go with one of these for my first cutter, anyone have any suggestions on a specific model. I want at least a 24"

Also what brand of vinyl works best in these cutters? I have been reading threads for days now and my eyes are starting to cross LOL


----------



## kenimes

MH721 is the USCutter Refine 24"

Oracle is my personal favorite of the vinyl world, but you can find more affordable stuff to get ya started, just in case you have some boo-boos- and you will.

=)


----------



## Neuromax

kenimes said:


> MH721 is the USCutter Refine 24"
> 
> Oracle is my personal favorite of the vinyl world, but you can find more affordable stuff to get ya started, just in case you have some boo-boos- and you will.
> 
> =)


Thanks for the info. Would you recommend the same cutter or should I just bite the bullet and get the Roland GX-24? Any advantages of one over the other?


----------



## kenimes

Neuromax said:


> Thanks for the info. Would you recommend the same cutter or should I just bite the bullet and get the Roland GX-24? Any advantages of one over the other?


 
If you have the funds- for certain, bite the bullet and go with the Roland, or a GraphTec.

Rolands and GraphTecs are like the Corvette's of vinyl cutters, and the cheapo Chinese imports are like the Chevettes. Better built, more options- all around better.


----------



## DTFuqua

The bullit is a little easier to swallow with the graphtec and you get the stand with the material rollrs free. And your getting the best of the machines mentioned here.


----------



## bakoo7

hi i just saw a refine MH 721 laser pointer 28" for £222 in LONDON ENGLAND is it a new version from SU cutter Europe


----------



## Decolores

I bought a Refine MH721 Vinyl cutter. I got the software installation but not the instructions to set up machine. I am new on this.. can anyone help me thru how install blade and other instructions... I will appreciate!


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Instruction didn't come in your package maybe you need to call the company and get some tech support. How much did it set you back price wise? I am thinking of going with us cutter


----------



## HouseHauler

Hi Everybody , 
has anybody figured out what this means " Dual position carriage (front position for cut-through, rear position for standard vinyl). " 

Thanks , Rodger


----------



## kenimes

It just means that you use the front position of the carriage arm for the blade holder when you cut all the way through materials- like stencil board. You use the back position for cutting vinyl, or other thinner materials with backing- not cutting all the way through.


----------



## HouseHauler

Thanks Ken ,
How have you been ?

Is the cut through mean you can cut stencil material without any backing ? A guy is wanting to cut stencils & thinks the MH description means no backing material is needed . Seems there has to be some cutting strip & that would get damaged if no backing ???


Rodger


----------



## kenimes

If I remember correctly, there were two cutting strips on the MH- one was "felt" like, and one was harder plastic. Felt-like strip positioned in front, so when cutting through, it didn't ding the blade. Plastic strip in the back position which is firmer and would ding the blade, but you are cutting material with backing anyhow- not cutting through, so the blade never hits the pastic. Got to make sure the blade does not go very far through the material in to the felt strip, or it could get dinged too.

But also, yes. When cutting stencils, or cutting through any material, it is still a good idea to use some sort of self made backing, just to be safe. Especially with the cheaper MH series.

Been better, been worse- no complaints. How you been?


----------



## HouseHauler

Thanks for the info . This guy insusts he wants to cut stencils without any backing & doesn't want to take a hint like taping backing paper on the strip etc . 
I have been having a time ever since the triple by pass last year . They call it episodic confusion & nobody can figure what is causing it . I get dizzy alot & sometimes to the point of stumbling . Bloodwork testing for everything , heart is fine & they say I am fine .., but I don't feel fine  . At least I am alive .. sort of like your car acident.. a blessing in disguise that caught the other problem . I went in to get some antibiotics for a scalded forearm ... was telling the doctor abut my anxiety attacks . that turned out to be very clogged arteries . a few days later I had a nice new chest scar  .
This place loks good & I'm gonna do alot of reading . I have a heat press & have done a few shirts . 

take care , Rodger


----------



## theflowerboxx

I would also suggest going over to USCutter Forumand asking that question. That's their "tech support" forum.


----------



## HouseHauler

Thanks 5 , 
Nobody over there knew the answer .

 , Rodger


----------



## theflowerboxx

Maybe if their "tech dept" actually scanned their own forum they could of answered it, even though I'm about 99.99% sure you already knew the answer.


----------



## theflowerboxx

Back on the subject, the older refines are excellent machines for cutting magnetic material. I actually have one set up for just that purpose.

I wouldn't recommend a new one though, as they have been changed and are nothing but problems for a lot of people.


----------



## dakotasden

I have to totally agree on the older ones were good starter cutters - lots of issues on the newer ones!


----------



## theflowerboxx

dakotasden said:


> I have to totally agree on the older ones were good starter cutters - lots of issues on the newer ones!


 Yes now the new "go to" machine sub $500.00 is the GCC Expert.


----------



## Rodney

Please note that some posts have been moved out of this thread. Please take person issues with other members "off board" and do not discourage members to post here. This is a friendly, professional community. Thank you ​


----------



## lilsuz

David, how old? I have (2) of these cutters, the MH271 (24" wide material) and I think I got them about 4+ years ago. Simple to work, but Signblazer software, I purchased (2) copies of the software for about $85.00 each, I think. Unfortunately, I cannot use due to the death of the Software's creator. When you reloaded software as I recall, you had to get a new code from the Company and that of course is no longer possible. However, I do run the machines on the free software and it works fine, it is just slower than using paid version.


----------



## dakotasden

I think the change was about 2 years ago - maybe 1.5 years ago when they seemed to change and quality has suffered since.

this is the first post I remember when things went haywire
Received my 3rd cutter and still problems - USCutter Forum


----------



## lilsuz

Thanks for the answer, Scott! So, I guess mine are the "better" ones. One of the smart choices I have made in my life.  Nice to see Ken on here, he was so wonderful when he worked for US Cutter. Hi Ken!!! I remember you helping me when I drove down there, you were great!
-Sue


----------



## HouseHauler

Hey Sue , sounds like you have SignBlazer figured out .


----------



## cygnuscreative

Hi David...could you explain briefly how you are able to contour cut without an registration eye? I'm really interested. I have a 24"MH cutter and want to try contour cutting with it so I'm really intigued! Thanx...Howard (from the UK)


----------

